# xbox XBMP accessing samba shares from a linux box prob

## madchaz

somewhat anoying problem here, but not the death of me  :Wink: 

recently got xbmp installed on my ebox. Now I have a lot of media files on my file server (running gentoo). I was hoping to access them via my xbox. 

Set things up, refuses to see the files. Make a share on my windows XP box and it sees it right away. I'm using samba on my file server. Exact same configuration to access the share except I give 192.168.0.2 for the server's adress and ryoko for my machine's.

edit: o yea. I have gentoox installed on it and from that I can access the file server. so network's not the prob

----------

## Vergo

Quite many xbmp config tutorials say not to use an ip for the share but only the netbios name. I think that has something to do with how samba is currently implemented in xbmp. Seems that it doesn't use smbmount but something similar to smbclient. Try changing that ip to the netbios name of your file server.

----------

## madchaz

tried using the netbios name (tenchi) but it doesn't seam to work. 

I pointed the name server to tenchi (it as a dns server, but no wins) but no go. I am guessing it requires a wins server.   :Confused: 

----------

## Gentoo Server

its only works with samba and share mode which is nor usable

so do it like me reshare samba shares with xp with relax

works like a champ

----------

## Jtb

you could setup your samba in hybrid mode..

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

I am also really interested in how to get this working.  I was able to get  Xbox Media Player to see Windows shares when I used to run a Windows server, but since I have switched my server over to Linux, I have had no luck at all.

I can see the shares on the server from both a Gentoo box and two XP boxes, and I can log into the shares using the account I created for the Xbox.  Whenever I try to access a Samba share from Xbox Media Player, however, it simply doesn't see anything.

I have tried specifying all of the following in the XBMP config.xml file:

```
smb://username:password@MyWorkGroup/myserver/sharename
```

and

```
smb://username:password@myserver/sharename
```

and

```
smb://username:password@192.168.0.100/sharename
```

I have also tried setting the nameserver in the XBMP config.xml file to 192.168.0.1, which is the router, and 192.168.0.100, which is the Linux server.

I have also enabled the WINS server in the Samba config on my Linux server, and I have added the names of all the computers on my network to my /etc/hosts file.

None of this has made a bit of difference.  Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Chilling_Silence

Setup SAMBA in your smb.conf file so security = share

Apparently that's the best way to set it up....

That way you should be able to login with any username/password if you setup a share like:

[Music]

        path = /Music

        guest ok = yes

        comment = My MP3 Collection

        read only = yes

Give that a shot

Cheers

Chill.

----------

## Jtb

Hi,

here is my samba-config:

smb.conf:

```
# Global parameters

[global]

   workgroup = blackhole.ham

   netbios name = media-server

   netbios aliases = media-server2

   server string = 

   encrypt passwords = Yes

   update encrypted = Yes

   allow trusted domains = No

   restrict anonymous = Yes

   syslog = 0

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   load printers = No

   disable spoolss = Yes

   show add printer wizard = No

   character set = ISO8859-1

   wins proxy = Yes

   wins support = Yes

   invalid users = root

   oplocks = No

   level2 oplocks = No

   lanman auth = no

   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%L
```

smb.conf.media-server:

```

# Global parameters

[global]

    security = user

    valid users = hamster jtb 

[media]

   path = /media

   guest account = 

   writeable = no

   write list = @smb-usr

   force group = +smb-usr

   create mask = 0660

   directory mask = 0770

   hosts allow = 192.168.11.0/255.255.255.0

   write cache size = 32768

   hide dot files = No

   veto files = /lost+found/
```

smb.conf.media-server2:

```
# Global parameters

[global]

[color=blue]   security=share

   deadtime = 15

   keepalive = 0

   lanman auth = yes

   valid users = xbox[/color]

[media]

   path = /media

   guest account =

   guest ok = no 

   writeable = no

   #write list = @smb-usr

   force group = +smb-usr

   create mask = 0660

   directory mask = 0770

   hosts allow = 192.168.11.240

   write cache size = 32768

   hide dot files = No

   veto files = /lost+found/

```

Important is smb.conf.media-server2 (blue part).. Everything special for my xbox is here..

Deadtime and keepalive -> prevents the problem that the cache is running low and the playback stops..

Lanman auth seems the only way the xbox is authenticating...

smb://username:password@192.168.0.100/sharename can't work (xbox doesn't support access over IP)

----------

## Chilling_Silence

It worked for me? I might as well just post my smb.conf file:

```

[global]

        log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log

        smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

        load printers = yes

        passwd chat = *New*password* %n\n *Retype*new*password* %n\n *passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        obey pam restrictions = yes

        encrypt passwords = yes

        passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

        dns proxy = no

        server string = amd athlon xp 1700+ Slackware 9.1

        printing = lprng

        unix password sync = Yes

        workgroup = bedroom

        os level = 20

        printcap name = /etc/printcap

        security = share

        max log size = 0

        pam password change = yes

 

[Music]

        path = /Music

        guest ok = yes

        comment = My MP3 Collection

        read only = yes

```

Give that a try (backup your current smb.conf to another file-name) and see if it works.

It worked for me with IP's?

Chill.

[/code]

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

When I enable WINS in my smb.conf file, then my Linux box can no longer mount the shares on my Linux server.  Anybody know what I am doing wrong?

PS-- With the WINS enabled, XBMP still can't access the Linux server shares anyway.

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

Apparently, XBMP uses a sort of "duct tape and popsicle sticks" version of Samba, instead of a proper version.

The new version of Xbox Media Center (date 01-12-04) has a full port of Samba 3, so I decided to give that a try.  I installed it, and it saw my network shares the first time.  It worked when I specified the workgroup, and when I didn't specify the workgroup.  It also worked whether I gave the IP address of the server, or just the name of the share.  It seems to be much more robust than the Samba in XBMP.

So, to anyone who has despaired of getting Samba to work with XBMP, give XBMC a try.

----------

## airhead

Can anyone explain the difference between XBMP and XBMC? I can't for the life of me work it out.

----------

## ShallowCorporateRaider

XBOX Media Player is the original and best-known media player for the Xbox.  It is fairly mature, plays pretty much everything, and has a nice interface.  However, its Samba support (in my experience) sucks.  Also, it isn't really being developed anymore, beyond minor updates.

Most of the guys working on XBMP switched over to XBOX Media Center.  They want XBMC to be even more full-featured than XBMP was.  XBMC is still a little rough around the edges, and its interface isn't quite as nice.  Its two main benefits are its full and working Samba implementation, and that there are people actively developing it.

For now, if XBMP does everything you need, I would stick with it.  If you are stuck in Samba hell, like I was, then go with XBMC.  Eventually, when XBMC is fully mature, you will probably want to use it regardless.

----------

## Mogelhead

I recently installed SAMBA on my gentoo-box so it can act as a file server. Accessing it from both windows and linux was no problem but I couldn't get my xbox with XBMP to connect. Until I tried this trick:

 *Chilling_Silence wrote:*   

> Setup SAMBA in your smb.conf file so security = share

 

Thank you! It's working! 

I'm on my local LAN at home but I'm not 100% comfortable with this setting, it feels insecure. EDIT: Ah, well since it is the SMB protocol it's insecure from the beginning =)

 *ShallowCorporateRaider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XBMC is still a little rough around the edges, and its interface isn't quite as nice. Its two main benefits are its full and working Samba implementation, and that there are people actively developing it.
> 
> 

 

Guess I have to give XBMC a try, see if it can handle the 'security = user' setting.

----------

